# Crispi vs Kenetrek vs Lowa



## DevilDog09

Looking for some opinions on people whom have worn any of these boot. Pros and cons, what you loved and more importantly what you hated. I can get pretty good military discount on all three of these boots so price is about the same for all of these. I am looking at the Crispi Wildrock, Kenetrek Mountain Extreme and Lowa Hunter GTX Evo Extreme. All three are insulated and will be my do-it-all boots. I appreciate the help


----------



## mtnrunner260

I have the lowas.
Also have crispi Thor and briksdel (sp?)
The evolution extreme is a lot of boot for everyday wear me, to big and heavy. But they are nice when you need them.


----------



## High Desert Elk

Have used both Kennetrek and Crispi. I threw my Kennetrek's away because of blistering issues. I have not experienced any problems with the Briksdal's I currently have.

I have never tried a pair of Lowa's.


----------



## PBH

I have a pair of Lowa Zephyr on my feet right now. I love them! Prior to buying these boots, I was going through a pair of hiking boots every season. These have held up so far for 3 years, with the only visible wear being the tread. My feet absolutely love these boots. I wear them all the time and I plan to buy them again.


My in-laws are kenetrek fans. My feet are not.


----------



## Packout

I'd try on a pair of Asolo boots while you are looking around if the cost is similar. I've had excellent luck with Asolo. The "high end" boots are so fickle- they either fit your feet or they don't. Kennetreks and Lowa didn't do it for me and I've never tried Crispi.

And if they will be your do-it-all boot then don't overlook uninsulated boots paired with great socks.


----------



## Whiskey H0und

I am using the Crispi Guide GTX non insulated boots. They were comfortable out of the box and I put almost ten miles on them the first weekend. These are by far the best boots I have ever hunted in. If there is a down side with this particular pair of boots its the weight but it was not a deal breaker once I discovered how comfortable they were. 

My experience with Lowa boots comes by way of a pair of Uplanders I wore at work. Once they were broke in they were great and lasted three years or so. The break in period was terrible though. I almost gave up on them after a few days but Im glad I didn't. 

I have no experience with Kenetek boots.


----------



## muleydeermaniac

Packout said:


> I'd try on a pair of Asolo boots while you are looking around if the cost is similar. I've had excellent luck with Asolo. The "high end" boots are so fickle- they either fit your feet or they don't. Kennetreks and Lowa didn't do it for me and I've never tried Crispi.
> 
> And if they will be your do-it-all boot then don't overlook uninsulated boots paired with great socks.


I second the Asolo's. My first pair lasted far longer than any other pair I've owned so I bought a second pair last year.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

I have been running the Crispi Idaho's for the past two years. No break in time, and they are the most comfortable and rugged boots i've ever worn. I have pondered Kenetrek and Lowa, but why switch if I have absolutely 0 problems with the boots I currently own?


----------



## spacinout

I haven't owned that particular Lowa boot but I have owned 3 pairs of them and they are some of the best boots I've ever put on my feet, very comfortable out of the box. I bought a pair of Kenetrek MEs a few years ago that were returns to Kenetrek (the price was right). They are very stiff soled boots that have taken forever to break in and I've had issues with heel lift and hot spots. Seems like people either love or hate their Kenetrek boots.


----------



## Kwalk3

I've been running the Crispi Thor this year which is a much different boot than the boots you're talking about. They've been great though, and I have a hunting partner that runs the Briksdal and the Summit and he has been impressed with both of them as well.


----------



## SCtransplant

Crispi all the way.


----------



## kailey29us

I bought a pair of Lowa Camino GTX boots and wore them all season, very fast break in and very comfortable all season. I've put almost 175 miles on them since the end of July and I don't have a complaint. I did have to go up 1/2 size over what I normally wear.


----------



## 300 Wby

Kennetrek for me. Ever since I broke my ankle in the army I have had ankle problems. 

The Kennetrek Mountain Extreme has provided the best ankle support I have ever experienced in a hunting boot. Most that I have talked to that own these boots did mention that they blistered. I spent some time breaking them in prior to hunting with them and have not suffered from one blister.

Beyond the Mountain Extreme boot I have also used the safari boot with which I was equally impressed with. Just my opinion but you would be hard pressed to find a better boot but that is why they make a chevy, ford, dodge etc, difrent strokes for different folks


----------



## Vanilla

Boots can be fickle. All three brands you mentioned, and also the recommendation for Asolo (which I currently wear) have good reputations for quality footwear. 

Now you just have to go try them on to see what your feet like the most. There is no substitute for that in buying good boots. Everyone is so different.


----------



## Kwalk3

Vanilla said:


> Boots can be fickle. All three brands you mentioned, and also the recommendation for Asolo (which I currently wear) have good reputations for quality footwear.
> 
> Now you just have to go try them on to see what your feet like the most. There is no substitute for that in buying good boots. Everyone is so different.


I have a few buddies that have had good luck with the ASOLOs as well. Have heard good things.


----------



## sawsman

Kennetrek for me. They fit my feet perfectly. No blisters, great ankle support, warm. Going on four years.

I have not tried the others.



.


----------



## huntn30inchers

I wear the Lowa Tibets and couldn't love them more. I will never own anything else as long as they keep making them. But all these premium boots are well made, find the ones that fit you the best.


----------

